# 13 Feb 12:  Drugs from Afghanistan, China seized



## The Bread Guy (13 Feb 2012)

> .... The hashish investigation commenced in the summer of 2011 when the RCMP received a request for assistance from a local police agency in Eastern Europe.  Its officers had located a shipping container containing 5.7 tonnes of hashish that originated in Afghanistan and was bound for Toronto.  The RCMP led an international multi-jurisdictional investigation.  The RCMP Greater Toronto Area Drug section arrested and charged five Toronto men with numerous drug importation offences.  One additional male was charged in Europe.
> 
> The second seizure was intercepted on January 25, 2012 when CBSA at Pearson International Airport seized 2900 litres of Gamma-Butyrolacton (GBL) in the Air Cargo.  The GBL was hidden inside a shipment of boxes each containing a 25 litre plastic drum labeled as kitchen grease remover. This seizure is enough precursor to produce approximately 4.8 million doses of the date-rape drug at an estimated street value of $48,000,000.00.  The shipment on a flight from China, CBSA contacted the RCMP who initiated a criminal investigation.  The RCMP Greater Toronto Area Drug section arrested and charged three men with numerous offences ....


RCMP news release, 13 Feb 12


----------

